# Question about a wooden dummy



## Glycerine0160 (Jun 10, 2008)

So I doubt my apartment will let me get a punching bag. Then one kid said he woud like to get a wooden dummy, and i told him my situation and he said he would still get one if he lived in apartment.
So I am thinking of getting one. 

One question, after class i was talking to one of the more experienced guys about getting one. he said not to overdo it cause hitting too hard can cause artharitis.

1.) Is that true?

2.) What skills does a wooden dummy improve? (speed, strength, etc)

3.) Is there a brand that gives you the best price/quality for your money?


----------



## JohnMarkPainter (Jun 10, 2008)

You don't HIT it like a punching bag.
I personally think it is a good idea to use Dit Da Jow on your arms/hands though.

Your traps will get 'harder' and your arms will get tougher.
I think it is better to practice on PEOPLE but I'm glad I have a Mook.

Best advice I got from my teacher was to not get stuck in the traditional Wing Chun usage where you stand in front of it running long sequences.
He wanted me to start from Kicking range and close the gap and transition into trapping range while striking.  Then trap/hit/kick on the way back out.

From that I got good at front leg sweeps/kicks while bridging the gap.

jmp


----------



## mook jong man (Jun 11, 2008)

The dummy teaches you how to move around a heavy object. Don't clash with the arms of the dummy stay relaxed and use deflections maintain forward force from the elbows toward the center of the dummy. 
You dont have to do the whole form on the dummy you can just practice isolated techniques.
 I will quote you some text that i have from Sigung Tsui Seung Tin he is one of the 4 closed door students of Yip Man and the master of my master Sifu Jim Fung (rest in peace sifu).
 Its been translated from cantonese so it might sound a bit funny " In order to achieve the best effect of the wooden dummy, one needs to be very skillful.
 Usually a learner is particularly interested in practising the wooden dummy because the sound of hitting the dummy is very loud and this gives him satisfaction. 
It is because of this satisfaction, he feels that he has already mastered the technique of it.
 Gradually, he will concentrate on producing the loud sound. He then, forgets the correct way of the hands and feet movement in training. 
Once he gets used to it, he may find it hard to have it rectified." Just something to think about mate.


----------



## GradualProgression (Jun 11, 2008)

I charge 6.50 an hour to be a dummy.

Interested?


----------



## joeygil (Jun 16, 2008)

IMO, dummy teaches proper position and structure, not really designed for conditioning.

As you learn on the dummy, make sure you also try it on a person.

I also suggest as soon as you can, applying the Jeet Kune Do dummy set along with the more WC oriented Jun Fan Set.  I've heard the JKD set was made by Sifu Inosanto.  Either way, it's much closer to the later JKD stuff (not Concepts), than the Jun Fan Set.


----------



## JohnMarkPainter (Jun 16, 2008)

Take a look at this:  http://www.network54.com/Forum/1035...-1194901486/Springarm+Doorway+Mount+Prototype

I haven't seen one in person, but his prices look good.
He posted them here:
http://www.network54.com/Forum/103552/thread/1212866385/last-1212869353/Spring+Arm-

jmp


----------



## MantisSeiji (Nov 23, 2008)

1.) Is that true?
    No, and you don't hit it like a punching bag. You can, but that's just stupid. I suggest a good medicine. You'll probably be getting bruises, or at least sore areas, so you should get a Dit Da Jow. I use a medicine called woodlock lotion, because it's 3 times cheaper than my kung fu school's Dit Da. (my woodlock comes for $5, compared to $15) I'm sure a Dit Da would be better, but I am poor.
2.) What skills does a wooden dummy improve? (speed, strength, etc)
    If used correctly, it can do a TON of stuff for you. Speed will get better by a lot. Of course strength, and your arms will be harder. If you get one with a leg, your legs will get harder too. You can modify it too. Put a strobe light with an adjustable flash timer on top of it. When it goes off, do something. It'll increase your reaction time. Make sure to get one where the timer changes (maybe 2 to 11 seconds). If it's the same, then you can go before the light and you won't get anything out of it.
3.) Is there a brand that gives you the best price/quality for your money
    No idea, sorry.

I think I helped


----------



## Jimi (Nov 24, 2008)

I am a lucky bastard I guess, cause last Christmas my wife got me a custom Signature Wooden Dummy from Master Clark Thorton in GA. She contacted him about it and at first could only afford the Truck or Body. Later when I got a bonus from work, she used some of it to secure the steel legs & wooden arms as well. I was blessed with a Custom Master Clark Thorton JKD Freestanding Dummy W/ WC option. This means there are four steel extending legs W/ locking rolling casters that base the trunk, two on each side and a Traditional height leg on one side aligned w/ the arms & a JKD height leg on the other, so I can work WC leg leverages or turn the arms around and work JKD variations. It was not cheap, but for me, definately worth what my wife & I put into it. You can find great Mook Jongs at Great Lion by Master Thorton if you have the money to afford it, I also saved some cash cause I live only 6 hours or so away and drove my truck there to save on the cost of shipping. I am sure you can find more inexpensive Mooks somewhere that will still help you develop structure etc... But for me I am glad that I have a Mook custom crafted to last generations. Best of luck finding the Mook for you. PEACE JIMI


----------



## Brian King (Nov 24, 2008)

http://www.kellyworden.com/

http://www.kellyworden.com/SilentFighter.html

Kelly Worden makes what he calls the silent fighter (different than a wooden dummy)and at his camp he had several out that the attendees could use anytime that they wanted. Not my thing but they seemed sturdy and well made as students were using them for empty hand as well as stick and blade practice. The second link includes a video clip that some might find interesting.

Regards
Brian King


----------



## dungeonworks (Nov 26, 2008)

Brian said:


> http://www.kellyworden.com/
> 
> http://www.kellyworden.com/SilentFighter.html
> 
> ...



I really like the looks of that Brian.  Thanks for posting the info.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 26, 2008)

Kelly Worden's Silent Dummy is a cool piece of equipment.  A good friend of mine Matt Lamphere shot all of Kelly's video pieces on it.


----------

